# Wo kauft ihr Eure Spiele?



## koeki91 (26. März 2015)

Guten Abend,

musste leider die Tage den Support von EA kontaktieren welcher unglaublich miserabel ist, aber das wissen sicher die meisten.

Der "nette" Herr am Telefon meinte die günstigen Keys der div. Onlineshops können gesperrt werden wenn diese generiert sind.
Ich für meinen Teil werde wohl auch in Zukunft keine 70€ für ein Blockbuster Game ausgeben wenns wo anders um die 40 kostet...

Nun wollt ich mal wissen was ihr so denkt über die "keyceller" ala "randyru*.*** oder crystalga**.net?
Ist das nur Abschreckung von EA das mans lieber teuer kauft?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Xracmoth (26. März 2015)

Kaufe in lokalen Geschäften, da diese aus meiner Sicht unterstützt werden sollten, bei Steam und Origin ebenso und bei den Onlineshops nur MMOGA


----------



## Gripschi (26. März 2015)

Ich Kauf meist Online da ich knappe Kasse habe.

Prinzipiell bin ich auch für Lokale Händler wenn möglich.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2015)

Ich kaufe Retail-Spiele bei Amazon oder Bücher.de. Ab und zu auch im Geschäft.


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. März 2015)

Kaufe meine Spiele fast nur in Keyshops. 

Da habe ich schon jede Menge Geld gespart. 

Dem (Groß) - Händler wie Saturn, MM gebe ich ungern mehr Geld als nötig!


----------



## Ruptet (26. März 2015)

Gibt kein Game auf das ich nicht warten kann... wird entweder beim nächsten Sale gekauft oder wenn ichs haben will Vollpreis bei Amazon...wenn schon Vollpreis dann will ich auch Hülle und CD haben. (ist mir auch die 10€ Aufpreis wert verglichen mit "billig-keys")


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2015)

Hülle und CD/DVD sind mir auch wichtig.  

Nur leider mußte ich wieder feststellen das beigelegte Handbücher nicht mehr zur Standard-Ausstattung gehören. Zuletzt bei DA:I. 
Da wurde auf die EA Homepage verwiesen wo man sich das Handbuch angeblich runterladen kann. Ok, da nachgeguckt. Dort haben sie auf Origin verwiesen das ich dort unter Spieledetails das Handbuch runterladen kann. Nachgeguckt... nicht zu finden.


----------



## Technetium (26. März 2015)

Kaufe meine Spiele hauptsächlich in Keyshops oder bei Steam bzw. Origin-Sales.


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. März 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hülle und CD/DVD sind mir auch wichtig.



Auch wenn du das Game nicht weiter verkaufen kannst?


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2015)

Ja weil ich hier meine Sammlung sehen und anfassen will.


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. März 2015)

koeki91 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> musste leider die Tage den Support von EA kontaktieren welcher unglaublich miserabel ist, aber das wissen sicher die meisten.
> 
> Der "nette" Herr am Telefon meinte die günstigen Keys der div. Onlineshops können gesperrt werden wenn diese generiert sind.



Was ist jetzt am EA-Support jetzt so schlecht? Nur weil er dich darauf hingewiesen hat, dass die Keys von Betrügern (denn nichts anderes ist es einen Key zu generieren und dir dann zu verkaufen) von EA gesperrt werden können?

Ich kaufe meine Spiel bei folgenden Quellen:

Origin und UPlaystore weil ich nicht einsehe erst Steam zu starten, dass dann wieder UPlay startet. 
Steam
GOG
McGame.com
Humble Bundle
Bundle Stars
oder direkt beim Entwickler (hier besonders bei Indiespielen, damit ihnen das Geld ganz zugute kommt).


----------



## naruto8073 (26. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


G2PLAY.DE - Sei schlau, zahl weniger!


----------



## Stueppi (26. März 2015)

Kauf einfach keine Russischen Keys. 
Es sollte keinen Unterschied machen ob du deine Spiele im Hauseigenem Store, Steam, im Laden oder im Key Shop kaufst da alle damit Handeln. Ich weiß auch nicht wieso Key Shops so verpöhnt sind, ist doch auch nur ein Geschäft in dem was verkauft wird, genau wie jeder andere Games Laden in der Stadt, nur halt virtuell.

MMOGA weist z.B. darauf hin obs ein Russischer Key ist oder nicht und G2Play erstatten den Key wenn er nicht (mehr) funktioniert. DU solltest halt Shops meiden die auf .ru enden oder war.ez oder so n Müll.
Der Typi am Telefon kann dir garnichts wenn der KEy nicht geklaut ist, wenn er fragt, haste im Laden gekauft und Kassenzettel haste nicht mehr weil das tolle online Binden eh den Umtausch unmöglich macht.


----------



## drstoecker (26. März 2015)

Da wo es am günstigsten ist und zugleich seriös.  Spielegutscheinebeilagen/kommen auch in frage.
Habe bisher auch noch kein Spiel gesperrt bekommen.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (26. März 2015)

Bei meinem  Versand des vertrauens, WOG Schweiz


----------



## BabaYaga (26. März 2015)

Also ich kauf bei Steam oder auch in Keyshops. Wenn Keyshop aber fast nur bei offiziellen Resellern. Selten aber doch bei G2A, wenn's um Uplay/Origin Keys geht. Bisweilen ist noch nie was aus meinem Account verschwunden oder Ähnliches. Einfach keine Russen-Keys oder so Gedöns kaufen. Staubfänger brauche ich eigentlich schon lang nicht mehr. Ganz ganz selten wird noch ne Retail Box gekauft (Wolfenstein Spiele zumal ich die importiere) oder wie jetzt dann bei Witcher 3 die CE.


----------



## shootme55 (26. März 2015)

Ich kaufe meine Spiele, so wie jede Software auch, immer im Shop oder per Versandhandel mit Scheibe. Ist so eine Vorliebe von mir dass ich im Regal die Hülle stehn hab. Außerdem installier ich lieber von DVD als erstmal 10GB über Internet unnötig zu saugen, auch wenn ich eine gute Anbindung hab. Mein letztes Spiel das ich gekauft habe war zudem bei einem regionalen Händler billiger als im Ubistore, und gleich teuer wie auf Steam. Außerdem kauf ich gern Spiele viel später, so hab ich mir kürzlich die Assassins Creed Heritage Collection für 24 Euro gekauft über Amazon, das ist schon günstig. Denk nicht dass da die Keys viel billiger sind. Hab auch schon über Steam gekauft, aber das gefällt mir einfach nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2015)

Indy-Games wie Banished oder Cities:Skylines habe ich auf Steam gekauft. Größere Spiele (AC-Unity, FC4, BF-HL, TW Attila)  kaufe ich nur auf DVD bei Gamestop oder im Mediamarkt. Die Installergrößen sind ja mittlerweile abartig.


----------



## pascha953 (27. März 2015)

Kaufe meine Games immer im Internet, meistens Ebay, als DVD Disc.


Glaube in der Zukunft wird das nicht mehr möglich sein:

Batman: Arkham Knight - Gerücht: Keine Disc-Version für den PC - News - GameStar.de


Ich denke die Leute die mit einer flotten Internetverbindung gesegnet sind, juckt es nicht, 

aber so ein armer Mensch wie ich, der in einer Gegend wohnt, wo der Bürgermeister ein Arschlxch ist und ich wahrscheinlich noch bis 2025 mit einem Download von 150MB pro Stunde(50GB~333,33h) auskommen muss,

kommen bei den Gedanken, dass ich Batman Arkham Knight nicht spielen kann,  die Tränen


Update:
Batman: Arkham Knight - UK-Version erscheint ausschließlich digital (Update) - News - GameStar.de


----------



## Ruptet (27. März 2015)

Keine disc Version? ... Fängt das schon an verdammt...
Wird nicht gekauft wenn das stimmen sollte.


----------



## koeki91 (27. März 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt am EA-Support jetzt so schlecht? Nur weil er dich darauf hingewiesen hat, dass die Keys von Betrügern (denn nichts anderes ist es einen Key zu generieren und dir dann zu verkaufen) von EA gesperrt werden können?



Schon dort mal anrufen müssen? Die Telefon Verbindung ist oft sehr schlecht so das man nur schwer was versteht. Weiters ist mir unbegreiflich wie man bei einem Deutschen Support Leute hinsetzt welche nicht mal fließend Deutsch sprechen bzw verstehen. Von der Unprofessionalität mal ganz abgesehen.


Ich für meinen Teil würde nie ein Spiel bei Saturn oder MM kaufen denn da zahlt man immer drauf.  Neulich wollte ich Controller für meine One kaufen da Freunde vorbeischauen wollten und da brauchte ich 4 Controller. Also hab ich mal online nachgesehen was die im Laden so kosten, im MM Online Shop warns glaub ich 34€ naja das geht noch dacht ich mir. Bin dann hin und vorm regal dann das staunen sind die Teile mit 55€ angeschrieben. Dann muss man erst mal einen Verkäufer finden der sie reduziert....   Ich mein da fühlt man sich doch verarscht wenn da 40% Differenz gegenüber dem Eigenen Online Shop besteht. Und so ist es bei den Games auch...


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. März 2015)

koeki91 schrieb:


> Schon dort mal anrufen müssen? Die Telefon Verbindung ist oft sehr schlecht so das man nur schwer was versteht. Weiters ist mir unbegreiflich wie man bei einem Deutschen Support Leute hinsetzt welche nicht mal fließend Deutsch sprechen bzw verstehen. Von der Unprofessionalität mal ganz abgesehen.



Dann sind deine Erfahrungen anders als meine. Ich musste mal wegen der Freischaltung eines Keys anrufen, und mir wurde kompetent und schnell geholfen. Außerdem war der Mitarbeiter sehr nett.


----------



## Metalic (27. März 2015)

Ist bei mir ganz unterschiedlich. Häufig bei Steam oder Mmoga. Aber auch bei anderen Keyshops. Hat bisher alles bestens geklappt. Bei MM und Co habe ich schon seit Jahren kein Spiel mehr gekauft. Erstens sind sie mir dort zu teuer und zweitens hat unser MM nur alte Gurken im Regal liegen.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (27. März 2015)

Zurzeit hauptsächlich auf G2A oder elitepvpers (black market)
Ansonsten wie üblich in Steam selber wenn gute Angebote sind (seeeeeeeehr selten)


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. März 2015)

meistens online, dort ist es mir egal ob nen keyshop aus russland, nen offizieller keyshop oder auch direkt bei steam (hatte bisher keine probs bei digitalen gütern) ... gäb es softsale bei uns noch würd ich dort einkaufen gehen 

die gamestop filliale hab ich seit  6 jahren nicht mehr betreten nachdem die ein fsk18 spiel nicht bestellen wollten, wer brauch sonnen rotzladen der zu blöd ist etwas zu bestellen was er nicht vorrätig hat ...


----------



## GusTarballs (27. März 2015)

Zuletzt viel bei nuuvem, seltener auch mal bei greenmangaming und gamersgate.


----------



## OutOfMemory (2. April 2015)

Steam!


----------



## Amon (2. April 2015)

Meistens über Steam. Von diesen key shops halte ich gar nichts, ist mir persönlich irgendwie zu unsicher. Da warte ich dann lieber bis das Game was ich haben möchte bei Steam im sale ist.

Zum EA Support, noch nie Probleme gehabt. Die waren immer kompetent und freundlich.


----------



## Valdasaar (2. April 2015)

Bei GoG


----------



## azzih (2. April 2015)

Meistens Keystore wie Kinguin, sehr viel auch bei Steamsales. Hab auch ne kleine GoG Bibliothek. Retail hab ich seit Jahren nix mehr geholt. Den Support von EA/Origin empfand ich bei dem einen mal wo ichs gebraucht hab als sehr schnell und zuvorkommend, ka was fürn Problem du da genau hast.


----------



## Kindercola (2. April 2015)

Steam, Mmoga, G2A und auch mal Amazon ne Retail  je nachdem... inzwischen warte ich eh meist ab und hol es mir dann wenn es bisschen billiger ist.


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. April 2015)

PC Spiele bei GOG, GamersGate (beide DRM Frei) oder wenn ich gerade ein Kickstarter- oder Humble Bundle unterstütze.

Früher auch noch Impulse, aber seitdem Gamestop den Laden übernommen hat wurde der nicht mehr benutzt.

Steam habe ich zwar auch und 30 Spiele in meiner Liste. Gekauft habe ich aber noch kein Spiel dort oder einem Keyshop, alles Geschenke, Steamcode Heftbeilage oder Kickstarter Betas.

Konsolenspiele meist beim Laden um die Ecke oder Amazon oder im Nintendo eShop.

Und Flohmärkte. Man glaubt manchmal nicht, was für Perlen man da oft wiederfinden kann für wenig Geld.


----------



## Nera-Ly (3. April 2015)

Nach meinem letzten, leider enttäuschenden Besuch in einem Gamestop, werd ich meine Spiele nur noch über Rebuy / Amazon kaufen.
Oder bei Steam direkt, leider fehlt mir noch ein bisschen das Vertrauen in Shops wie MMMOGA oder Gamesladen.


----------



## Kinguin (5. April 2015)

Amazon und Steam,ganz selten auch mal Mediamarkt.
Im Grunde aber entweder zum Vollpreis oder gar nicht,in Sales nehme ich fast nie was mit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

Kaufen tue ich generell Retail nur Gifts sind DLCs. Ich kaufe eh wenig aber dann meist die höherwertigen Editionen


----------



## DreiBitALU (6. April 2015)

Meistens bei Steam wenn es im Sale ist, oder per Humble Bundle.
Sonst bei GOG.
Eine physikalische  Kopie eines Spiels habe ich mir glaube ich seit Jahren
nicht mehr gekauft.


----------



## Watertouch (7. April 2015)

Beim Roten Riesen vor Ort.


----------



## hann96 (7. April 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Beim Roten Riesen vor Ort.


Verräter . 

Kaufe bei steam, origin und einmal in einem key Shop. Beim key Shop verlief alles problemlos...


----------



## Watertouch (7. April 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Verräter


:') :O


----------



## Darkerasor (7. April 2015)

Ne Zeit lang g2a aber die wollen jetzt irgendwie Ne Mehrwertsteuer Angabe oder so womit es keinen großen Unterschied mehr macht. Steam, mmoga, Media Markt, amazon.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. April 2015)

Dachte Steam wollte das mit den Keys unterbinden. Was kann man von dem Angebot hier halten  Pillars of Eternity Hero Edition Key - Steam Cd Key - PC Game Code [DE][EU][NEU] | eBay
Ausser natürlich dass es nicht ganz in Ordnung ist und der Entwickler es verdient hat das Spiel ganz normal im Laden zu kaufen


----------



## schubertchen (2. Mai 2015)

Ich kaufe meine Spiele meist bei Amazon. Hin und wieder auch mal bei Media Markt, ansonsten fällt mir jetzt kein weiterer Laden ein, wo ich mal ein Spiel in der letzten Zeit gekauft habe.


----------



## RoyalSandwitch (9. Mai 2015)

Kaufe jetzt seit fast 7 Jahren meine Spiele nur noch Online für Steam, GOG, Origin und Battle.net. Gekauft wird direkt oder (selten) bei G2A, MMOGA, Humble-Bundle etc.
Mir ist aber alles recht außer DISC und Ubisoft.


----------



## Spreed (23. Juni 2015)

Kaufe zu 95% nur noch bei Steam.
Selbst wenn es teilweise günstigere Key Alternativen gibt, ich mag das einfache System, ich mag die Bibliothek und das alles beinander ist


----------



## GeneralGonzo (23. Juni 2015)

Kaufe eigentlichg überall! Gestern erst Heroes of the Storm Starterpack bei Saturn, sonst aber Sammlereditionen bei amazon und Indiegames selbstredend zumeist bei Steam.


----------



## robbert (20. August 2015)

Meine Games kauf ich immer bei meinem Uncut Händler in der Stadt billige Preise nette Leute die auch ahnung haben was man da kauft !^^ der manchmal auch im I-net wie bei Amazon oder bei bpjm.at


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (20. August 2015)

Steam, GoG, Humble Bundle und Retail Spiele oder sachen die man bei steam nur Cut bekommt beim lokalen Spiele Dealer. uPlay und Origin kommen mir nicht mehr auf die Platte. Bei Keysellern hab ich noch nie gekauft.


----------



## h_tobi (22. August 2015)

Steam + MMOGA sind zur Zeit meine bevorzugten Verkäufer. 

Die Games für Große dann noch bei Gameware.at NICHT in D(umm)-Land.

 Oder wenn möglich altdeutsch im Handel ne schöne Box-Version für´s Regal. 

Bei G2A kaufe ich nichts mehr, der Laden will extra MwSt. haben und der Shop / das Kundenkonto sind für den Poppes. 
Man kann keine Käufe stornieren oder die Zahlung ändern, geschweige denn durchführen. 

Die machen gerade ne PayPal Aktion und PayPal-Zahlung funktioniert bei mir nicht. 
Habe den Newsletter jetzt abbestellt, sollen sich andere mit denen rumärgern, ich nicht.


----------

